# DSD vs Real Thing



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

During yesterdays evening hunt I had 3 different hens approach the DSD Decoy. A Big Mama boss hen was the first in, she walked right up to the decoy and pecked in on the head a few times to show it who was boss it stuck around about 15 minutes. At one time it assumed almost the same pose as decoy.

Big Mama and the DSD ....










Another large hen came in but wasn't as belligerent as the boss hen, then a smaller hen came in and stayed for around an hour keeping the decoy company.

Smaller hen and the DSD .....


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Amazing decoys...they look sooo real!!! Great pics, thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

thats awesome! i will have one of them there decoys next year!

there is another type of decoy out there that looks pretty good though too...

what sucks is i live by bass pro and their decoy selection SUCKS!!! to put it simple!

thats awesome though! nice pics! shows how real they really look.. too cool


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Here ya go Hawk
http://davesmithdecoys.com/


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

We have some footage from opening day of a hen acting all tough to the DSD....it's interesting to watch them interact with these decoys! I'll see if I can get it from my buddy and post it up.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Ack said:


> We have some footage from opening day of a hen acting all tough to the DSD....it's interesting to watch them interact with these decoys! I'll see if I can get it from my buddy and post it up.


Cool.....You lay the hammer down yet or do you have the 234 hunt?


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

adam bomb said:


> Cool.....You lay the hammer down yet or do you have the 234 hunt?


Ask me Monday night! :evilsmile


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

:lol: AH...I see!!! Well good luck on Monday then, although im sure its the turkeys thatll need it!


----------



## Bluesuten (Jan 30, 2004)

My brother's hen decoy has a hole on the head from a hen pecking it last year. Talk about realism.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

adam bomb said:


> Here ya go Hawk
> http://davesmithdecoys.com/


yeah adam... thanks for the link! i know where they are at but i told myself i wouldnt buy one until next year... we will see if i can last that long... NE has a fall turkey season and so does CO.... what to do what to do...


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

HunterHawk said:


> yeah adam... thanks for the link! i know where they are at but i told myself i wouldnt buy one until next year... we will see if i can last that long... NE has a fall turkey season and so does CO.... what to do what to do...


Good luck with that battle, i know exactly what your going through...I normally lose that battle and am overcome by temptation.:lol::coolgleam

....Its only money, pull the trigger!!!:evil::lol:


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

adam bomb said:


> Good luck with that battle, i know exactly what your going through...I normally lose that battle and am overcome by temptation.:lol::coolgleam
> 
> ....Its only money, pull the trigger!!!:evil::lol:


Beware HunterHawk that "Silver Tongued Devil" (adam bomb) talked me into parting with my money and it looks like he's up to it again. :lol: :lol:


----------



## MOODMagazine (Aug 21, 2006)

I have to get some of those DSDs! Check them out in action on our turkey show this week: MichiganOutofDoors.com


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

We have one DSD hen. 

This is what we are adding next year: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1197571&highlight=woodmaster


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

GoneFishin said:


> Beware HunterHawk that "Silver Tongued Devil" (adam bomb) talked me into parting with my money and it looks like he's up to it again. :lol: :lol:


Yeah, but arent you glad you did!!!:lol:

Ive never hunted over a Stuffer Caddis, but can imagine theyre a very effective tool.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jun 25, 2002)

Here's a couple picts. Notice the dead smokey grey in the background  These decoys really help us bring back some good footage. And no, they aren't a sponsor (I wish).


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

I'm surprised at the cost of the DSD's that they don't make some realistic feet on them like full body goose dekes.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Awesome photo's!


----------

